# NorCalHal's OG Kush grow..



## NorCalHal (Apr 18, 2008)

NorCalHal's simple Hydro Method.

I have allways wanted to document a grow. Ever since the OverGrow.com daze. What is funny, is I started taking pics of my current grow from day one of 12/12. I kinda wanted to make a "pic series" of the plants from day one of 12/12 to harvest. I am currently in day 16 as of today. I do have pics since the start. Then a couple of readers here suggested I do a Grow Journal. Here it is.

Over the years, I have tried almost every method know to mankind.
DWC,Ebb & Flow(flood and drain),Run to Waste,NFT,Aeroponics,Soil,Using rockwool slabs,GH's hydrofarms. More I wish to forget....

For me, I kinda took the best from all and came up with my own. It is basically an Ebb and flow table that I top feed the plants with and the runoff drains back to the res. For all that said, it's a drip system.
I have gone thru many variations of this method also, leading to what I currently use. I don't think I will ever go back to any other method. Well, DWC is definatly my second favorite for sure.
DWC had the fastest and biggest growth I have seen. But in my situation, it was not feasable to set up a large scale DWC grow. I am sure that DWC fans can agree that, if something goes wrong in the system, it can go really wrong really quick. And DWC requires alot more love and time spent then I had.

I am very fortunate living in California. I am sure that most are familar with the laws for cultivation here as a Medicinal Grower. There is a nice clause in the law. It states that a Doctor can recommend that you use and grow cannibis.It also states that a Doctor can recommend the amount of plants you can have. Most Doctors do not do this. They just give you a recommendation. My doctor also gave me a specific amount. 70 plants. I know, that is HUGE!!! Personally, I run no more then 32-36. That gives me plenty for myself and enough to share. Alot of counties have passed laws that state what you can have also. Where I am at, I can have 120square feet of growing space. And up to 4 patients sharing a grow. That should cover the legalities for all the DEA reading this thread. lol.


I have a 10' x 10' foot room. I run 4 aircooled 1000w switchable lights and ballasts. They are all in 6" aircooled hoods. I have a 6" blower cooling the lights. It pulls air thru one side of the attic , thru the lights and exhausts to the other side next to a Attic Vent. The light cooling system is sealed. The "switchable" Ballasts allow me to run 2 Metal Halides when I veg. There is no faster growth then veggin' under a 1000 MH.

I have an 8" blower hook to a 8" carbonfilter for my exhaust. No stinky. I use a 5" passive air intake. Along with a 12,000 BTU AC. Outside temps hit 110 in the summer.

I have mylar around the walls also. Though I do beleive this makes NO differance. But then again, I am running 4000 watts!

The system I am going to share is vitually maint. free.After initail set up. it is basically changing your res water every 5-7 daze, depending on res size and plant uptake.
Lets talk parts. It is very cheap.

Here is a list of parts I use:
4x4 ebb & Flow Table.
400 gpm pump
Roll of 1/2" blue hydroponic hose.
Bag of 1/4" str8 or elbow connectors.
Roll of 1/4" drip tubing
Watering stakes
Res. Size is up to you.
Plastic pots. Size depends on your area, at a minimum 1 gallon.

For a medium, I use a half and half mix of absorbant and non-absrbant shreaded rockwool.
Ahh... Pictures are worth a thousand words....
Unfortunatly, I am currently in a grow and have no pics of it not set up. Lets see if I can show it anyway..

In the first pic, it shows an overall veiw of the system.

The second pics shows the 1/4" hose connectors

The third is just how the line is layed out in the tray.

The fourth is the drip line going to the feed spike attached to the plant.

The fifth pic shows the 1/2" hose and the 1/4" hole punch I use to create the hole for the drip tube connectors.

The last pic or two is the garden from top veiw. There are 34 OG Kush girls and 2 Grandaddy Purp. (gotta have a little purp around!) I have Moms of these strains. These were all cuttings from these. From the time they are rooted, it takes me about 3-4 weeks of veg time to get to the size I want to go into flower. With this particular strain, about 18"-24".

So, from the pics, I am sure you can get the idea of how this works.
Pump comes on, charges the 1/2" main feed hose. The nuits flow to each of the 1/4" individual plant feed lines going to each plant site.
The excess drains out of the pots and back to the res.
Simple. But very effective.

I am very fortunate and I have the room for 4x4 tables. This method can be applied to most rooms. You can easily make a custom tray from wood and pond liner to any size. Your res can be a bucket to a kiddie pool.
You can run as many, or less plants. Just poke as many holes you need into the 1/2" to what you want.You might have to find a smaller, or bigger pump, depending on what you do. This is very customizable. I fully understand that most of the readers here do not have the money,time,or more critical, the space to do a set-up like this. But as I stated, this can be customized to any situation.

I know I am missing little things, so please feel free to ask any questions. There is a whole nother conversation about Veggin' and Mothers.
Any posiitve or negitive feedback is welcomed!


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll take some pics today of the girls if anyone is interested.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice setup. The more pics, the merrier.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 18, 2008)

OK, here are a few pics from today. The first pic shows the girls on Day 1 of 12/12. The last pic is a close up of today. They are starting to flower.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 20, 2008)

These girls are drinking water like mad. 40 daze to go......


----------



## lyfr (Apr 20, 2008)

howdy norcal.  i like you setup and may be converting my setup, crrently 2x4 E&F, cubes on slabs.  was there something you didnt like about RW slabs? im wondering cause ive always used them with no complaints(except cant move plants) but im always lookin for an excuse to improve things.  thanks for all the info


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 20, 2008)

I used slabs for a while, but I like the pots alot better. By using the pots, it allows me to move the plants around the tray a bit. When I used slabs, I was stuck to where I placed them on the slab. I turn the plants every so often and spread them around as they get bigger. That is pretty much the only reason I don't use slabs anymore.





			
				lyfr said:
			
		

> howdy norcal. i like you setup and may be converting my setup, crrently 2x4 E&F, cubes on slabs. was there something you didnt like about RW slabs? im wondering cause ive always used them with no complaints(except cant move plants) but im always lookin for an excuse to improve things. thanks for all the info


----------



## lyfr (Apr 20, 2008)

thats exactly why im considerin robbin your pot idea...pun intended!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

The setup looks great my friend. Nice work so far. It definitely looks like you know what you're doing. My hats off to you. Great looking ladies so far. Keep us posted on your progress as I will be watching. Take care and be safe.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Smokey! I have had alot of failed crops to get to the point of where I am at.  I will post up some new pics tomorrow.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

I cant wait to see some updated pics. I will be watching. Take care and be safe my friend.


----------



## mendo local (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks sweet brotha, good to see another cali bro here, good luck with the grow!


----------



## brushybill (Apr 21, 2008)

nice set up dude, one question about your drip system, do you leave the pump running or have everything on a timer


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 21, 2008)

brushybill said:
			
		

> nice set up dude, one question about your drip system, do you leave the pump running or have everything on a timer


 
The pump will feed twice during the day only, for about 20 mins.


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 21, 2008)

kick a$$ thread dude.it looks like you've got the whole process figured out.i was wondering how much them bags of rockwool you were telling me about  are and if you know how many bags i'd need to get to fill 40  one gallon pots.i was wondering why you dont use the lica balls.i see alot of people using them and was debating on using them.thanks for all the help and i look forward to seeing that table full of fat buds =) take care,peace


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 22, 2008)

*Whats up mang. Looks like you have a serious jungle in the making and may i say the look great. :hubba:  Here's some GREEN MOJO for the ladies.  *


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 22, 2008)

G_48911 said:
			
		

> kick a$$ thread dude.it looks like you've got the whole process figured out.i was wondering how much them bags of rockwool you were telling me about are and if you know how many bags i'd need to get to fill 40 one gallon pots.i was wondering why you dont use the lica balls.i see alot of people using them and was debating on using them.thanks for all the help and i look forward to seeing that table full of fat buds =) take care,peace


 
I would say 1 bag would fill 40 1 gal. pots. If you are just going to get 1 bag, use absorbant rockwool. 
I don't use the lica balls because they tend to dry out quick. Once the plants are estiblished, they will dry out a pot of soaked rockwool in about 24 hours.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 24, 2008)

Here is a few updated pics from today. 22 daze into flower., 34 to go...


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 26, 2008)

hey hal,how long have you been using that carboload? if for a while,whats your harvest like as far as dry weight per plant?do you go to through the web to get that stuff or do you just get it from your hydroponic shop? (i found a website to get it from is why i ask)anyways lookin good man..your almost there.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 27, 2008)

Honestly, I just started using it a few months ago.Do I see a big differance in weight? Not really.
To me, it's not about adding a bunch of high, or low priced crap to help get weight. It is all about keeping the Plant happy, and more specifically, the ROOTS happy. If your root system is happy, everything else will follow.

I use GH 3 part. I really can't tell you the exact formula, because each strain is different. I really just look at the girls and decide right there how much to add to the water. I know, it sounds crazy. But I am really good at reading my plants. What I shoot for is a slight leaf tip burn. That tells me I am at max for my nutrient mix. But beleive me, I allways shoot pretty low.
If I was to recommend a nuit mix, I would say GH, and follow the instructions TO THE LETTER. Use the low end of there recommendations and all will be well.

As far as weight per plant, I would say about 3-4 oz per plant dried weight. I usually average around 6-7 lbs in this room.

The biggest I have done here is a whopping 9 lbs with the 4 1000w lites. That was a total of 36 girls. And that was using only GH 3part, no additives or anything. That should say it all.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 2, 2008)

I took some new pics today. Everything is going along well. 30 daze into 12/12.

I am fighting powdery mildew. I have an issue in my room. I have an old airconditioner that needs to be replaced. I beleive it lies dormant after a harvest and comes back after new plants are in. I am using a Sulpher Burner to control it. I have just started running it a few days ago and already it is killing it off. If left unattended, it will ruin the whole show.


----------



## HATCH (May 2, 2008)

****'N A!!!!! Did i say that OUt-Loud???? HEHEHE:shocked: 

Man, They Look Great!!!~~~~~


----------



## lyfr (May 2, 2008)

comin along nicely NCH.


----------



## widowmaker (May 2, 2008)

I wish i lived in cali


----------



## NorCalHal (May 3, 2008)

One point he pics do show ids how low I can get those 1000's over the canopy. Aircooling lights make a huge differance in overall room temps.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2008)

*The ladies look great and that's all i have to say. :hubba:  *


----------



## Pothead420 (May 4, 2008)

great looking ladies:hubba: and i realy like your setup keep up the great work


----------



## NorCalHal (May 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I am enjoying documenting this here.

 I have finnaly got the Powdery Mildew under control and for the most part killed off. A few touchs on the leaves here and there, but it's not going to harm anything. I used a Sulpher Burner for 1/2 hour everyday for the last 10 daze or so, and it works well.

Everything is filling out well and sugaring up big time. This particular strain grows VERY tight nugs, I wish the pics could show that. I expect each plant to yeild an average of 2 oz each. Some are bigger, but some are smaller.

Now that I said that, we'll have to see if I am close It smells so GOOD! But you can only smell it if u walk in the room. So that shows you that Carbon Filters do work.

For those that will be wondering, the chicks on the wall are actually skateboard grip tape. Super old from Santa Cruz and can't find it anymore. My ole lady hates it, but it was there before her, so it stays.

These pics are from today, Day 35. It is really finishing up fast and I expect it to be done in two weeks, for a total of 7 weeks flowering. But we will see. I will take more pics as it gets closer and you guys can tell me what u think.


----------



## kubefuism (May 7, 2008)

Awesome job man!!! You can see the tightness in the thrid pic.  Break a leg out there... Waiting for the update


----------



## lyfr (May 7, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> actually skateboard grip tape. Super old from Santa Cruz


 I knew i liked you man, and uh...very nice greenery as well!


----------



## FATBOY (May 20, 2008)

nice man that og kush is sweet from what I hear from my friends in southern humboldt I moved to the midwest 9 years ago and I m now missing out I wish I could get some seeds out here I miss home so much. have you ever tried that strain outdoor? or heard about how it does


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

Looking god bro, i see you hate hydroton also... Rockwool is the best way to give your plants the perfect mixture of air and nutrients with out drying up too quickly.. I am loving your grow. Also love your posters in your room, giving them girls some inspiration i see..! I have a couple questions. How long do you veg for? And are these all clones? Also have you ever tried ionic nutrients?


----------



## NorCalHal (May 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. I will get some updated pics today. I think I am going to take it down this week.

I have never done any outdoor. I know a friend had some OG outdoors, but it got ripped

This grow was from all clone stock. I have never seen any OG seeds. And the OG clones are very hard to get.
As for veg time, I would say 3 weeks from rooted clones. I vegged them under 2 1000w MH, so they grew up fast.

As for nuits, I have never tries Ionic. I have done many different nuit brands, but I ended up going back to GH.

I used to own a sk8/snoboard shop and kept some of the old grip tape. The pics you see on the walls of the chicks are actually sk8 grip tape.

This OG grow has been one of my favs. I love this smoke, some of the best I have had, and I am pushing 40.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 20, 2008)

hey Norcal!  you have a gift!

I just love seeing such talent! beautiful beautiful ladies you have.

FANTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## smokybear (May 20, 2008)

Wow. The ladies look fantastic. Great work my friend. Keep it up. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

Nice bro... Do you have any pics of final product?


----------



## NorCalHal (May 21, 2008)

No final pics yet, but today is the day. It is coming down. It finished in 7 weeks. I will be busy all day. I hate trimming.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 21, 2008)

Looking good bro.. What about a picture of just a single plant all by its self. Just wondering how big they get...


----------



## lyfr (May 21, 2008)

just finished trimmin myself,  i feel for ya.  you got a lot more snippin to do than i did but thats a good thing.  lovely buds!


----------



## NorCalHal (May 21, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> just finished trimmin myself, i feel for ya. you got a lot more snippin to do than i did but thats a good thing. lovely buds!


 
Thanks man. I know, it is a good thing to trim

I will try to take a pic of a full individual plant today. Man am I glad I bought a new carbon filter.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 21, 2008)

O i bet... And thanks bro. I love the even canopy's, got to love clones right!.. Whats your method on cloning?


----------



## NorCalHal (May 21, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> O i bet... And thanks bro. I love the even canopy's, got to love clones right!.. Whats your method on cloning?


 

I use 1x1 rockwool cubes for cloning. I am fortunate in having some great moms. I will take a flat (72) and out of those I will pick the best 40, then eliminate 4-5 more after vegging a week or so, giving me the best of the best. Genetics is everything.

This particular strain grew short and stayed short thruout flowering.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 21, 2008)

Nice, thats the one thing i have yet to really attempt is cloning.. But i really want to learn.. Whats your process? just humidity dome and a little rooting hormone? thnx bro


----------



## Papaya123 (May 21, 2008)

Niiiice looking plants norcal, but i have a question for you, does your ebb n flow system flood the water all the way up to the top? cuz i got got a ebb n flow system as well using 5" rockwool, and everytime the pump turns on the it only floods about the 1/4 instead of all thge way up to the top and it just doesnt seem my roots are getting the hydration and nutrients because of that. My friend says" It's ok, cuz it will reach for the water and soon the roots will be on the bottom." yea.................... anywayz should i just geta  stronger pump and for the lights, would i need to get an inline fan to vent the ligh fixture cuz currently i have a portable ac that is cooling my room which was at 90 degrees and it dropped it down to 80 degrees and need it a lil cooler. Yea sorry for the questions but this is my first time growing and am very curious.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 21, 2008)

Just make sure your water reaches your rockwool, thin your rockwool will just suck it up like a sponge...


----------



## Papaya123 (May 21, 2008)

Yea the water prolly reaches about 2 inches from the bottom of the rockwool, i will get some more pics up in my grow journal tonight


----------



## Afghan#1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome thread Norcal.  I havnt nearly as much experience as you do but Im growing Kush too.  Hopefully it comes out as sweet as yours.  Also hoping for a good mom.


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 15, 2008)

Really nice grow dude I'm from southern Cali and am doing a og kush grow I'm in my fifth 7th day of flowering and am using 2 1000 watt HPS in watercooled reflectors Kush is by far the best smoke I love it...I'm sure your;s will smell like a skunk is living with you..LOL


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 15, 2008)

Where you go NorCalHal?>?>?>????


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

Very nice Grow my friend...How about a smoke report...and yield...this was a great read thanks


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 16, 2008)

Beautiful buds! I hope my OG cross looks half as good.


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry guys, I have been AFK this summer. LEO has been lurkin' and I had to shut down and "clean-up" for my own piece of mind. Some close friends went down and you can never trust what info LEO can pull from scared folks. All is well now, and better safe then sorry.

In my fit of parinoia, I deleted all my pics 

Everything with the grow in this thread went GREAT!  86 zips of bomb kush.
Still have a few jars left, so I will take some new pics.

I have been getting into some new strains (new to me) and have been veggin' like crazy all summer. See, here in Cali where I live, we have had 95 degree + temps all summer, so I took a couple of months off. As we get closer to the cooler months, I am ready to rock and roll. 
I started some Mazar from DP and  got 5 Females out of it. I also started Mr. Nices "****" and Skywalker , also from DP. I have a great stroy about Skywalker from the opld days I will tell u all sometime.

Of course, I still have the OG Kush.

I will go take some pics of the Veg.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome back bro... And o ya, better safe than sorry!


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 23, 2008)

OK, Here are some new pics. 

Theses first 2 are of the finished herbfrom the OG Kush grow. It has been curing in jars for awhile now and it is just awesome.







The next pic is of some Skywalker from DP and ****, from Mr. Nice. These are seedlings that I still need to sex. They are getting there. They are under a 4 bulb T5 running 18/6.



The next 3 pics are some moms. The bigger ones in the back are 4 Mazar moms from DP that I started from seed. I am getting ready to run it for the first time in the coming weeks.
The 4 moms in the front are OG Kush. You can tell them apart from the huge leaves on the OG. These moms are under an eight lite T5 and also runs 18/6.







The last pic is some cutting I have going. They are mostly OG with one tray of Mazar.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 23, 2008)

Fine looking setup you have. You can slide one of those trays this way if you wanna.


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Bomb. I wish I could man.  Those T5's are great for veggin'.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 24, 2008)

Holy ****. I bow to you, Brother. I have been MIA myself for some time. I commend you on your accomplishment. I grow very small. Flouro all the way. Have to be VERY careful in other states.......


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 24, 2008)

I hear ya Capt. 

I have been meaning to get some new pics going. I am growing Mazar right now from DP. It is 1 week into flower today.

I also have a good buddy I am helping out and we did Kush at his pad. It is coming down in about 2 weeks, UNBELIEVABLE. I will for sure take some pics of that.

All Summer I have been germinating some new strains. So far I have fems of the Mazar, OG Kush, Mr. Nice, L.A. Con, Jack Herer (we call it J1 due to the MANY crosses of Jack here ),Spicey Jack(J1 x Shinti Spice), Purple Erkle and Skywalker.

That darn Kush is just a winner, even tho it is a lighter producer. The Mazar is looking GREAT! Very Healthy and just starting to flower.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hay bro, nice to see some moor of your pics... They are fantastic looking. If you need an assistant my resume is first in line... Good Luck bro!


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 24, 2008)

OK, here are some new pics from today. This is Mazar 7 days into 12/12.
These are clones taken from a mother I made from seed stock. So far so good. 

Very "bushy" plant. A buddy came by and I let him take a ton of clones off of the bottoms, but I still need to go in and trim alot more off. I usually wait until around 12-14 days to really clean up the bottoms. I like to let them finish thier "stretch" before I hack on em. 
I'll tell you what tho, this plant stinks bad. Very distinct smell.

It is finally cooling down where I am at in Cali, so temps should be great until May or so of next year. Fall/Winter is the best time for indoor growers in hotter parts of Cali. The room runs at about 80-82 degrees with the lights on right now, and dropping to around 70-72 with lights off. Great temp swing right now. I redid my lights and changed the way I cool them. 
I have a Can 6" pulling air from the room thru the lights, exhausting up in the attic. The last lite is ducted to a small carbon filter to kill the exhaust smell. It really help "boost" the passive air intake. 

I am using the same method I usally do, drip thru rockwool. And no, no plant killing algea or fungus gnats.

I am REALLY looking forward to this grow, as I have not started with seeds in MANY years. I am fortunate in who I know and what clone stock is available to me.  

But honestly, after getting back into the internet scene a little bit here, I was remotivated to start some "new" strains not run here in a long time, or at all. Definatly, MJPassion gave me the Passion back  It is really motivating reading the threads here and seeing allmost all of you folks doing your grows with pretty much seed stock only. I don't really post too much, but I do read everything. 

So a BIG thanks goes out to the MJPassion Forums on this grow, This Mazar is for You!


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 24, 2008)

Haha...I forgot the pics!  See, I was all emotional 


Mazar, Day 7 of 12/12


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 24, 2008)

By the way, can anyone recommend a good,free picture resizer?? I am running Vista64 Ultimate if that matters.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 25, 2008)

If you want you can upload them to the gallery thin just import the link. Thin you will have high def pictures...


----------



## andy52 (Sep 25, 2008)

i use picasa,free download. looks good norcalhal


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 25, 2008)

I found a good resizer 
I went to another spot that I am helping a buddy out with. Thought I would share a few pics.
This is another Kush grow. The problem I had was when I brought over the clones, a few Cannalope Haze girls slipped in there. 4 of em. And man, they are HUGE compared tothe Kush.
I took quite a few pics, so the LAST 2 show a closeup of a Cannalope Haze and the last shows them hovering above the Kush.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 26, 2008)

*The ladies are looking great NCH.  They are really starting to get their frosty peaks. :hubba:  They are beautiful! :aok: *


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks Brothers! They are in Day 47 of 12/12. Gettin' close.

I am really looking forward to the Mazar.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

hmmm.... you know if I did these of setup you have but use the organic soils, pertiles, and pea moss, then I wouldn't worry about ph water, and easier to mix and distill the nutes in water and have airstones in the rez..also wouldnt have to use water that much ethier.. its like drip in the soil, and the pot's drain go out back to the tray, and go on.. would that be less hassle?  just asking, these look so great  someone did with lecca pellets, but more hassle to move with these rooots with pellets...


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 26, 2008)

Good question Papa, and I have no good answer for you  

I am sure it would be fine tho.

Honestly, I havn't checked my PH in over 3 years. With the nuit mix I use, it just balences out.
As it is now, I faithfully change my Res every 6-7 days. I have 4 resovoirs and it takes me about an hour to drain and refill. Gotta love Big pumps!
But yes, I go thru ALOT of water man. As they get into about week 2 of 12/12, they suck it up quickly. I run 70 gal reses too.

I use shreaded rockwool in two gal pots. I like the ability to move them around a bit while flowering.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

dawg, these look so great,  I wonder did you do homemade of these rockwool, if so,  how you do it? I can get some insulations rockwool from lowes lOl, I don't have any hydro store around this town is it too  sad? huh  or I should stick with organic grow with simple drip/tray and resz?


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 26, 2008)

I get the bales of rockwoll from my local hysro store. They come in 40lb bales, and I use about a bale and a half for 40 girls.

HMMM..if it is unavailable to you, then really, any medium would work, as long as it allows proper drainage.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

just curious, since you got good experinces with these rockwools,  do you think lowes's bales of rockwool for house insulation would work the same? or do you know anyone that can do homemade of "rockwool"


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 26, 2008)

Papa, you have me curious, I have never seen that at Lowes, but I will be taking a look. I really don't think it is the same and would not recommend it, yet.

The rockwool I am talking about shreads by hand very easily.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah I was thinking of that too maybe mixing it with pertiles... have to see,  and try it.. I might try it.. have to see at lowes first..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sounds interesting... Why cant you order it over the net? And are sure there's not one an hour away or anything. Might be worth the drive to stock up... But the problem with lowes insulation is that its probley fiberglass. But IDK


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

yes timmy you are so correct,  that why I will ask specifically rockwool insulation


----------



## andy52 (Sep 26, 2008)

great grow my friend,lovely ladies


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 26, 2008)

I see... Well i think if the ph and ppms are good then you should be fine.. Get some and soak it in a gallon of water and thin test... Good luck, i am interested, if you do so. Let me know!


----------



## IRISH (Sep 30, 2008)

great grow NCH. got my seat. have never subscribed to a thread, and now i gotta go try it on this one. hope you don't mind if i take the liberty here to answer papa's question on the insulation.
there are chemicals that will kill your plants in all types of insulation. some of these being Boron, Boron 10, and Borax. Boron is an essential plant nutrient, although, in high concentrations, it is toxic to plants. now Borax is some deadly stuff. this stuff can do some very bad stuff to the human body, including death. i would do some intense research before using this stuff as a medium. i know these things, because i once upon a time worked for an insulation company. i worked in quality control. i did fire proof testing. i mixed, and added these chemicals' to different insulations, so it met a certain industry standard, as to become basically fireproof...
in the late 70s, early 80s, there was much the public did'nt know about the health hazards' of these compounds'. sooo, i'd go with the rockwool.
sorry so long NCH. but had to state the facts as i know 'em...
subscribing to your great grow. keep those pics' coming. we love 'em...


----------



## andy52 (Oct 2, 2008)

about time for some pics huh? getting curious about the ladies.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 6, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> great grow NCH. got my seat. have never subscribed to a thread, and now i gotta go try it on this one. hope you don't mind if i take the liberty here to answer papa's question on the insulation.
> there are chemicals that will kill your plants in all types of insulation. some of these being Boron, Boron 10, and Borax. Boron is an essential plant nutrient, although, in high concentrations, it is toxic to plants. now Borax is some deadly stuff. this stuff can do some very bad stuff to the human body, including death. i would do some intense research before using this stuff as a medium. i know these things, because i once upon a time worked for an insulation company. i worked in quality control. i did fire proof testing. i mixed, and added these chemicals' to different insulations, so it met a certain industry standard, as to become basically fireproof...
> in the late 70s, early 80s, there was much the public did'nt know about the health hazards' of these compounds'. sooo, i'd go with the rockwool.
> sorry so long NCH. but had to state the facts as i know 'em...
> subscribing to your great grow. keep those pics' coming. we love 'em...


 

Thanks for that Banjo. So, the moral of the story is...Stick with horticultural rockwool.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 6, 2008)

OK, time for an update.

My Mazar room is on day 20 of 12/12.
The girls are looking GREAT! Billy Idol Everywhere! 
I finally went in a week or so ago and trimmed up the bottoms real well. I cut out all the small stuff, to help concentrate the growth to the tops.

I also did alot of topping and bending to keep them "in control". Been feeding a little stronger also. Probably about 1400ppm right now, and they are taking it up. I do top of the res with plain water every couple of daze, and change the whole res out every 7-8 days.

It has really cooled down here, so my temps are running around 80 with lights on and around 70 with lights out. Super happy with this!

This is the first time I have done Mazar, and was Really hesitant to do it. But it is working out great. The buds are starting to resin out allready.

So you all know too, the Mazar clones VERY easily and quickly. Within 7 days of cut.

So, here are the pics!


----------



## lyfr (Oct 6, 2008)

NorCal;





> This is the first time I have done Mazar, and was Really hesitant to do it


howdy NorCalHal, looking great(that's a shocker  )  Was this because of the "it's hard to grow" talk i've been hearing?  i've also been thinkin about this strain.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 6, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> NorCal;howdy NorCalHal, looking great(that's a shocker ) Was this because of the "it's hard to grow" talk i've been hearing? i've also been thinkin about this strain.


 
Thanks for looking lyfr!

Ya man, what I read was that is is a little difficult, but I am having no issues whatsoever. I had some buddys do Mazar back in the day and heard nothing but problems from them. But, as I said, I have no issues.

As of right now, I would fully recommend Mazar. I got the seeds from Dutch Passion. The plants u see in the pics are all clones off of the seed Mother. The Mazar Mothers are SUPER strong and healthy.
10/10 seeds germnated fyi. 5 females.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks super, what a harvest it will be.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 6, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Looks super, what a harvest it will be.


 

Thanks Growdude! Ya, I think this one is going to hit BIG. Timing is about 1 week before Thanksgiving it should be done. Man, the holiday season is almost here.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah man, they look beautiful. I hear a lot of people dis DP. But i have had no problems with them. When i had my Strawberry Cough i got 5-5 girls.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 6, 2008)

looks great norcalhal,can't wait to see the finished product off them sweeties.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 19, 2008)

Day 34 of 12/12 in the Mazar room.

WOW. 

they are looking good. No real issues at all. There is definatly one particular Mazar Pheno that looks real good. It already smells like candy!

The clones came off 4 different moms, so now I have my work cut out for me to find which one was the keeper.

Here is some pics from today.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 19, 2008)

Holy Moly Hal.:hubba: ... got my eye on that girl in back right corner.:hubba: , and on left mid way back. ... i envy you. 80+ zips?


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Banjo! There is definatly some "prize" buds in there for sure. 

I will have to take some pics of the bigger Buds. They are mostly formed where I bent the stems. Everywhere I bent the tops, the buds are by far bigger then where I didn't. Goes to show how "Pinch and Bend" helps yeilds.

As far as weight, it is still hard for me to guage. 80+ seems feasable with this one.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 20, 2008)

impressive..lookin good my man. ganna be a nice winter for ya


----------



## IRISH (Oct 20, 2008)

pic #2 for BPOTM.  . prolly only get better too. . mmm, more pics'...


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 23, 2008)

More pics from today. day 37 of 12/12. All Mazar from DP.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 23, 2008)

dang hal,them babies are beautiful.i have some mazar seeds and been watching your grow before i even thought about starting them i too have heard they were hard to grow.you sure dialed them ladies in.great job


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 23, 2008)

They want a low ppm, that is for sure. As you can tell by the leaf tips, I am just starting to burn them a bit. But that is what I want to do. That tells me I ma feeding MAX what the particular strain can handle. Not too much, but at the top of it's uptake.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 23, 2008)

hehe,i learned that from you.thats what i do now,i give the nutes until i see a little tip burn and know thats where they like it.i sure learned alot from you.thanks alot my friend


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 23, 2008)

Another thing you can notice is how I DON'T take off fan leaves. 

I'll have to get another pic of underneath where I cut most of the undergrowth out. I should have cut more, but it is filling out ok.


----------



## Dexter (Oct 23, 2008)

Great Pics Hal, Looks like a really good calyx to leaf ratio.
Looks like a bowl o noodles up close 
Good growin. 
Dexter

Ps thanks for the tip  re:nute burn on the tips.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 23, 2008)

that's a beautiful sight, NCH... _NICE! _:aok:


----------



## IRISH (Oct 24, 2008)

very nice, very nice NCH.


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey norcalhal that Mazar from DP looks awesome!  I just finished curing some Skunk 1 from DP and it was great.  I looked up Mazar in Ed Rosenthals book "The big book of buds" volume 2 and now im thinking of growing it.  Keep up the good work man.:bong:


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! 20 days to go.......


----------



## benamucc (Oct 27, 2008)

nch good lookin!  thanks for the pics...now i have to wipe the drool from my keyboard


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 29, 2008)

I am starting to run water in one of the trays today. It is the tray with the smallest res. I think I ran the juice a little too hot and it is finishing faster for some reason. I am going to run plain water for 2 weeks to 20 days. Getting closer...

I will take some pics today.


----------



## greenfriend (Oct 29, 2008)

I really like your rockwool medium idea, seems very easy to maintain and easy to adjust as the plants grow.  i might chuck my soil, hydroton, etc etc and try your method next grow.  you got a top-notch garden there my friend.

btw how much cfm do your fans have to cool 4 1000W lamps, or do you use A/C as well?


----------



## andy52 (Oct 29, 2008)

i just put some mazar seeds into soak.hope they do as well as yours.thanks hal


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words!
Of all the different methods I have done, I like this one the best. The feed system is easy and cheap. 

I use a CanFan 6" HO (rated 440cfm) to cool the lights. It works well. I woyuld rather use 8" Hoods and an 8" fan, but I have what I have. I pull air thru the lights from the room. 

I have an 8" CanFan HO on a Can100 filter for room exhaust. I move alot of air.

I actually rarly use AC, tho I do have one. Right now, this time of year, I won't have to use it for the next 6 months.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 29, 2008)

I think you will like it Andy. It is flowering BIG. It's also a very fast cloner if you keep a mom and take cuts. 

Keep me posted on how they do!


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 6, 2008)

Allrighty then. Some of the Pheno's of this Mazar are finishing faster then the rest. I am going to start chopping a few that look done to me. The rest will rock on a few more days to a week. I have been flushing str8 water for the last 10 days, and they are swelling up. It looks VERY weighty.
On to the pics!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like some dank.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Bomb! I can't wait to cure it up! If it tastes like it smells, I am in there!

I hate trimming.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats alot of great looking buds!  Great job!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 8, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Thanks Bomb! I can't wait to cure it up! If it tastes like it smells, I am in there!
> 
> I hate trimming.


 
nice NCH. looks weighty from here too. i wanna be 'in there' ...bb...


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 8, 2008)

thank you for your post, you're babys look good. I have og kush too.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 8, 2008)

super lookin grow hal,hope my mazar turns out as well.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 12, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> great grow NCH. got my seat. have never subscribed to a thread, and now i gotta go try it on this one. hope you don't mind if i take the liberty here to answer papa's question on the insulation.
> there are chemicals that will kill your plants in all types of insulation. some of these being Boron, Boron 10, and Borax. Boron is an essential plant nutrient, although, in high concentrations, it is toxic to plants. now Borax is some deadly stuff. this stuff can do some very bad stuff to the human body, including death. i would do some intense research before using this stuff as a medium. i know these things, because i once upon a time worked for an insulation company. i worked in quality control. i did fire proof testing. i mixed, and added these chemicals' to different insulations, so it met a certain industry standard, as to become basically fireproof...
> in the late 70s, early 80s, there was much the public did'nt know about the health hazards' of these compounds'. sooo, i'd go with the rockwool.
> sorry so long NCH. but had to state the facts as i know 'em...
> subscribing to your great grow. keep those pics' coming. we love 'em...



Just curious banjobuzz whether the same chemicals are added to Rockwool brand insulation?


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, all done. Trimmed and cured. SUPER. I will take some pics of the finished. 89 oz total.

My next run will be a little mix. I am going to do 3 trays of mazar and a mix tray.

On the mix tray I have a few Sour Diesel that I picked up in Truckee along with some crazy Purp I am calling "22".  There is also some bean starts I ahave to sex and flower. They are ChemHazeDiesel from Rezdawg.

Pics soon to come....


----------



## BUDISGUD (Dec 7, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> No final pics yet, but today is the day. It is coming down. It finished in 7 weeks. I will be busy all day. I hate trimming.


 
hahaha i only trim two plants and it takes 3 hours,plenty of blisters lol ,plants look brilliant .....welldone


----------



## beege (Mar 16, 2009)

Love your setup!  I have been having problems with builup in my flood system, so if you dont mind I am going to try and use your setup. Are you vegging the entire time in the blocks, then putting in the pots at the start of flower? Once in the blocks are you running drip to them, flooding, or? I think I was over watering during veg, maybee you have a baseline watering schedule that could get me in the ballpark? Thank you for the great post and any advice you have for me


----------



## slick (Mar 24, 2009)

norcal i have never done rockwool is there a especial way u condition ur rockwool before u use it thanks


----------

